# Left-Behind Trash?



## Waterwings (Oct 21, 2007)

It really gets me how people leave their trash (worm containers, line, cups, bottles, etc) at/near public ramps, docks, or on the shoreline, when there are always trash containers near those spots. I've made a poll as to what you think would [hopefully] remedy that problem. 

Add any suggestions you think might help.


----------



## Jim (Oct 21, 2007)

I think they should get fined for leaving trash. It ends up in the water, and it looks like a polluterd river.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 21, 2007)

I try to pick up trash and often will completely clean a spot. It is amazing how a little trash encourages others to leave their trash, kinda like, well it is already here so I can leave some more.

Completely clean and area and it stays clean for a long time - no one wants to be 1st.

My most hated trash is fishing line - I have seen dead birds in the lines and rescued a few along the way. How hard is it to put that line in your pocket if you get a tangle while fishing? plus, that is clearly angler trash - giving us all a bad name!


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 21, 2007)

The location that really gets me is the dock at the lake we fish. People are constantly leaving trash on the dock (which the wind blows into the water), and to get off the dock they walk right by a trash container to get to their vehicle. In my opinion, they're just lazy, ill-trained people. :x


----------



## pbw (Oct 21, 2007)

I hate it too, I've read fisherman are the number one trashers of water ways.


I also hate Smokers who think they have the right to throw cig butts out their car window. Louisville has this nice 1800 number you call and report them and they get a nice hate letter in the mail.


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 21, 2007)

This issue is a big problem along the bank of the schyukill river. I don't think theres really any way to stop slobs from littering.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 21, 2007)

same thing at the pond system closest to me that I fish. Before I had a yak I would see it more since I bank fished, I occasionally filled a bag or 2 and tossed them in a can but people would camp out and leave their crap everywhere. Cans, bait boxes, food wrappers and containers. To make things worst Illinois cut the # of DNR officers, they should fine people $800.00, then they'd get the picture.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 3, 2014)

Where is the Shoot the litterbug post?


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Jan 3, 2014)

While I am fully in favor of strict and strongly enforced fines, I am too familiar with the legal system to believe they will be enforced, or that the guilty parties will even care. I had problems with commercial fishermen dumping. I had given them permission to dump fish heads and guts on an old oil well site, but that quickly turned into washing machines and household garbage. I finally had to gate the road in to stop it. Now they dump on the side of the road.


----------



## Paul Marx (Jan 3, 2014)

All I know is down here the signs will have to be in Mescin if you want to get results. Writing a ticket won't do any good because they give false info and never show up in court. It seems like everywhere you can acces the shore line is forking littered with Corona , Budwiser , Does X's bottles and dirty dipers . There's one chanel I have to go down to reach the bay when I'm going fishing . There they are lined up fishing . As I'm driving by I alway holler in my somewhat second laungage " Hey stupid take you $#% trash with you when you leave!!! " . Of course I can't hear what they are hollering back , but I do understand the hand signals. :mrgreen: I wouldn't stereo type if I didn't see it myself .


----------



## fish devil (Jan 3, 2014)

:twisted: These litterbugs are NOT outdoorsman nor do I consider them fishermen. They are looking to catch a meal. That's it. Ignorant MOFO'S. All we can do is clean up an area and hope for the best.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 3, 2014)

All you can do is to make sure to clean up your own trash, and try to pick up an additional piece or two that you may see along the river when you're out and about.

Personally, I despise these types of A-holes. Their trash really hurts the aesthetics of what should be beautiful rivers. This type of blatant disregard for the environment, and other people's property, is why a lot of great sites to camp are posted "no camping" 

If people were more responsible and cleaned up their mess, landowners might not take as much issue with someone camping along the edge of the river, and wouldn't put up 'no trespassing' or 'no camping' signs. But when they come up on a camp site that looks like a bunch of homeless crackheads have been living there, with trash, and even burned tires, I don't blame them for posting their property.


----------



## bassfisherjk58 (Jan 3, 2014)

I always pick up trash on shore as well as what I see floating in the water. Don't know why people do it.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 3, 2014)

I hate it! Its what closes places. I usually pick it up.


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 4, 2014)

Litter on my river is a real sorespot for me. I realize that we are talking shoreline litter, but let me share some things I've retrieved while fishing. This doesn't include the newspaper box, the braided rug that tangled my prop, or the small antique safe I haven't figured out how to retrieve. These pics speak for themselves:


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 4, 2014)

I could understand the boat anchor, or even the improvised anchors like the barbel weights. But a computer tower and keyboard? WTF? I hope there's a special place in hell set aside just for people that do this kind of crap!


----------



## redbug (Jan 4, 2014)

NR you see trash I see structure...
Fishing in the city we see all kinds of stuff dumped into the Delaware.
but the shoreline trash I try to fix.... As Ahab knows I'm a tackle whore so I always extra stuff in my boat 
When I see an adult fishing with a child I make a deal with them If the promise to fill a trash bag and walk it out to the trash can I give the child a bag of baits. They are very excited and the adults have been thankful


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Certain things like concrete blocks, or PVC structures DO provide good structure/habitat for fish. But stuff like computer towers contains electronics, which are made with PCB's and other harmful chemicals.


----------



## redbug (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree its not good but I will fish anything that holds fish


----------



## lswoody (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate seeing it too!!! Whether there is a trash can or not. There is no excuse to litter!!!


----------



## rickybobbybend (Jan 5, 2014)

Littering is frustrating (and expensive) to be sure. I always try to set a good example, help fishing partners see a better alternative than pitching stuff into the water or onto the shoreline and insist that my kids understand and respect the environment. Supporting and volunteering with scouting and civic groups on litter and other environmental issues can also have a positive impact. There is nothing like a fired-up kid to help teach us grown-ups a better way.


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2014)

Just want you guys to be aware, that Captain Ahab is being a royal pain in the rear and resurrecting posts from 2007. This one is a good one because it keeps everyone aware and talking about an important topic, but everything else he posts is because of winter boredom. He needs to move somewhere where he can fish 24/7/365.


----------



## alumacrafty (Feb 22, 2014)

Don't forget--All city's storm drain systems dump to the low spot. If the town is on a river or lake, everything thrown on the street, if it will float, eventually will flow to the river or lake. Plastic bottles, cans, toys, leaves, sticks etc. If the town is hilly, some pretty large items can be forced down the pipes to the outlet. I know this from years in working in municipal utilities.
Point is--It's not just the fisherfolk that make the waterways ugly.


----------



## DrNip (Feb 22, 2014)

I do think they should stiffen the penalties but in the end you won't ever stop it. The world is over populated with immature idiots.


----------



## ccm (Feb 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337847#p337847 said:


> fish devil » 03 Jan 2014, 19:46[/url]"]:twisted: These litterbugs are NOT outdoorsman nor do I consider them fishermen. They are looking to catch a meal. That's it. Ignorant MOFO'S. All we can do is clean up an area and hope for the best.


 It's the same thing in my area. There is a local park on the lake with a long section of creek next to the county road. Every spring when the crappie start to bite the trash comes. littered everywhere. The locals pick up there trash but a lot of the people that travel camp 2 or 3 days on the creek and leave all thier trash. I've even seen people clean out their cars for crying out loud :evil: But worse yet the park has been vandalized Concrete benches and tables broken, guard lights shot out, and even the ss hardware in the public restrooms was stolen a couple years ago. Our problem was caused by a lack of county officers. But since the county has recently hired more officers things are looking better!


----------



## Fishigan (Feb 27, 2014)

Litter is a problem at pretty much every public fishing spot unfortunately. I would say add more trash cans, but let's be honest, these people wouldn't use them. I always keep some plastic bags in my boat or backpack so I can pick up whatever I can.


----------

